# B&W 620 opinions? and amp options? Rotel RA-960BX?



## smegger

old school i know i am wanting to get into the decent quality speaker market can pick a set of these up for like £40 bargin or not?


----------



## Herandu

Bargain. B&W are in the list of the world's top ten speaker experts. I can't think of a single speaker they ever made that was in any way flawed.


----------



## smegger

Right they are 12 years old like so i am trying to push the price down a little more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but what would be a good amp and stuff cause i am just buying these on a whim, i have a technics set up at my parents (don't laugh) could i use em off it till i get summit sorted.


----------



## smegger

has anyone ever heard these?


----------



## nelamvr6

If it says "B&W" on the speaker you won't go far wrong. But since these are fairly elderly you want to make sure they are in decent shape.

 Surrounds can be replaced for not too much cash if need be, but if the drivers are shot or the crossover faulty it might cost quite a bit to get them up to snuff.


----------



## smegger

im getting em for £30 on Sunday, so happy enough seen pics and they look in great nick hopefully work fine too!


----------



## midnite8791

I bought my B&W Matrix 3E's off craigslist for $80, they needed a tweeter replaced(it was missing) and it cost me about $95 with the shops fee for installing it. I didnt think that was bad at all. Mine are stamped that they were built in 1987


----------



## smegger

those are awesome looking speakers, im a student so i suppose im on a budget say round £100-50 but anyone know an amp which would complement these, i kinda like tubes 
 are amps like these of the bay any good
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/4x-EL84-12AX7-...QQcmdZViewItem
 dont really know my stuff about speaker amps.


----------



## Herandu

B&W bass and midrange drivers perform better with an amp that can deliver enough current drive. Technics are not good in that department. You can of course come and hear how my B&W 603 sounds on my spare Technics SA1000 and see what I mean. Put my HK 650 on it and things are now different. So a Harman Kardon amp would be my 1st choice. Rotel and NAD are also good current amps.


----------



## smegger

right it was just kinda to hear em, lol. got the speakers today so excited but dont have an amp of any kind at uni so any second hand bargins people would recommend?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 saw this is down the rad from me any good?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rotel-RA-960BX...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Herandu

That would do for sure. They can produce the right bits. Snag is what the seller is saying. I think he is pulling a fast one by hoping for a direct offer.
 Also look at http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NAD-stereo-amp...QQcmdZViewItem

 It finishes in about an hour.

 But THIS is the right one:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Nakamichi-1A-4...QQcmdZViewItem

 B&W even recommend them.


----------



## smegger

right i can get the rotel one for £42.50, and the nad would be better and you say the nakamichi one would be perfect?
 ill see how it fares in the last few mins


----------

